

How To Ask For An Email Introduction - scottbrit
http://life-longlearner.com/how-to-ask-for-an-email-introduction/

======
tferris
Helpful post. How do you avoid that the potential intromaker replies:

 _"Just send me more infos + your pitch deck and I'll forward it."_

Basically, the intromaker tries to stay as a gatekeeper between you and the
target. Then, you are stuck for some time and the following process is not
transparent, anymore. Happens often and is annoying.

~~~
potatolicious
It means their relationship with target X is strong, but your relationship
with them is _not_. They don't feel like they can vouch for you, and it's
unlikely you can get a genuine introduction/endorsement from them under any
context.

IMO that is a sign to look for another avenue to talk to target X.

~~~
tferris
No, I disagree two times on "relationship with target X is strong" and on
"They don't feel like they can vouch for you". This may be the case be but
must not necessarily, the motivation for such a behavior comes from my
experience usually from somewhere else:

If one replies as I posted it's rather a strong sign that this person wants to
control the relationship and the process as long as possible in order to
particiipate—usually by getting some "advisory shares". We know that those
shares should be given to people who made key intros (it's an unwritten law)
but still it's cumbersome to deal with this kind of intromakers because they
instantly show distrust to you (and more and more are getting like this)

------
cera
This is a great post by Chris Fralic from First Round Capital on the subject:
[http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/04/the-art-of-the-
introduction...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/04/the-art-of-the-introduction-
top-ten-tips/)

